# Precious - Maugli's & Pinki's mom



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Heide called me yesterday and told me that Maugli's mom passed away. She entered in a stall with a horse and the horse got scared. He went crazy and killed Precious.

She wasn't just a barn cat...she was much more! 

She was in the barn long time ago - the barn was owned by someone else in that time. Precious was never spayed and she had many kittens all the time. The previous owner would call his friends and they would take guns and shoot at the young kittens. They killed many of Precious babies. 

Then, the barn was bought by a lady who is not too much caring but at least, she wouldn't harm the cats. 
This year Precious had 4 kittens - one of them Maugli. She was too old to take care for them and that's the reason, Heide (my friend) took them from the barn (the owner wouldn't care). 

I saw Precious only 2 times - she was a small grey cat - she was so small that at first, I thought she was a kitten! 

She just adopted 2 other kittens few weeks ago - I don't know where they came from. But she took care of them like they were their own babies. 
She was very friendly and everybody liked her! She had a hard, difficult life and sometimes I belive, she gave part of her to Maugli, because Maugli is such a fighter!!!!

Yesterday, I told Maugli her mom passed away... Precious gave life to such a great kitten and I'm thankfull for that!

God bless Precious - she is now over the rainbow having fun with her babies!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

How thought ful of you to post this in her memory. She may have been a barn cat to some, but she obviously did touch the lives of the people around her. 

At least now Precious will be able to enjoy the company of her babies and be free of the pain and exhaustion she's endured. 

I'm glad that Maugli will be there to help keep her spirit alive in your home.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Precious sounds like many of the barn cats I grew up with on my parent's farm. They were some of the sweetest cats I will probably ever know, and such good mothers.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Precious*

Your memories of Precious have touched my heart more than you will ever know. The tears are falling. 

God bless Precious and may she be very happy at the bridge with her baby angels.

Karen


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Have fun at the bridge, Precious - I hope you are happilly reunited with your babies and know that there are people who think of you...rest in peace beautiful mommy.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Precious is just that - "Precious". So very sorry to hear of her of tragic passing. Remember her gift of Maugli to you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

When I first started reading the posts on catforum I read all about Mauglia with rapt attention. What a special story.You and your husband are incredible people also. 

I have tears reading about Precious and her passing. May she find comfort and safety and happiness across the rainbow bridge. What a good mommie. Thank you for sharing her story with us.


----------

